# 180 gallon bowfront and stand



## sghini (Apr 27, 2010)

180 or 175 gallon oceanic bowfront with stand no othere accessories some scratchs on the front not too bad dark wood home made stand
$600 obo will trade for another tank near that size just not bowfront
thanks


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking tank!


----------



## sghini (Apr 27, 2010)

thanks buddy


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

does it come with a glass lid our canopy


----------



## sghini (Apr 27, 2010)

No but can include a light


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Can I ask why not another bowfront...did you have problems with the bow...


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

pmd you............


----------



## sghini (Apr 27, 2010)

Nope no problems with the bow it's just not gonna work with where I'm gonna put it


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

wow amazing price, great looking setup and cheap


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Amazing tank and those are 2 happy oscars

Good luck with the sale


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Where are you located?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

pmed my number give me a call when you get this thanks


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

nice grab johnny..if your picking this up!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i will see tomorrow


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

have my fingers crossed


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

have you been to busy sghini . do you want to do this still if so when is good ?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ive had two days off. sitting around waiting


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

sghini said:


> 180 or 175 gallon oceanic bowfront with stand no othere accessories some scratchs on the front not too bad dark wood home made stand
> $600 obo will trade for another tank near that size just not bowfront
> thanks


any one get this yet?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't believe this tank is still available.  The temptation is killing me.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I've seen Adrian's tank and it's perfect except that one scratch, so unless you're using it for a show tank it'll be perfect. And having the overflows is even better.
> 
> I can't believe this tank is still available.  The temptation is killing me.


i don't know how you do that so fast Gary.
i was editing the post after i read that some one has already made some sort of deal with him.LOL


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahaha...total fluke. I was just randomly reading, and we must have been both on the thread at once.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> any one get this yet?


Ive tried no response


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

well who ever gets it gonna have a sweet ass tank


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

is this tank for sale


----------

